# Any Way Of Recovering iWork Key Code?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I installed iWork '09 on my old 2008 MacBook after deleting the '06 version. I used the family pack I purchased and have on my MBP. When it asked for the key code, I looked in the slot in the DVD case and the code sheet is missing. Silly me, I have no idea what I did with it.

Since it is installed and running on my MBP, is there any way to recover the code from my MBP so I can activate iWorks on the MB? Does it store this code anywhere?

Or alternately, how does one get a new code from Apple without repurchasing iWorks?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

iWork '09 does not use key codes AFAIK. Did you download a version of iWork from Apple.com to install it instead of the disc? If so, the key code would only exist if you purchased a copy of iWork electronically and are upgrading the trial version on your MacBook Pro. Trash iWork '09 and reinstall from disc - no key code.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

SINC said:


> I installed iWork '09 on my old 2008 MacBook after deleting the '06 version. I used the family pack I purchased and have on my MBP. When it asked for the key code, I looked in the slot in the DVD case and the code sheet is missing. Silly me, I have no idea what I did with it.
> 
> Since it is installed and running on my MBP, is there any way to recover the code from my MBP so I can activate iWorks on the MB? Does it store this code anywhere?
> 
> Or alternately, how does one get a new code from Apple without repurchasing iWorks?


The full serial number is displayed in the About Pages/Keynote/Numbers window.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

John Clay said:


> The full serial number is displayed in the About Pages/Keynote/Numbers window.


Is that the entire SN or do they, like Adobe, leave out the last four characters?

Earlier versions of iWork certainly required a SN. No reason to think this has changed with 09.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I've never needed a SN, I've always downloaded from torrents (pre-release Gold Masters), then bought the physical discs. Ever since 08 I believe...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lars said:


> iWork '09 does not use key codes AFAIK. Did you download a version of iWork from Apple.com to install it instead of the disc? If so, the key code would only exist if you purchased a copy of iWork electronically and are upgrading the trial version on your MacBook Pro. Trash iWork '09 and reinstall from disc - no key code.


It is a retail disk bought from the Apple Store back when it was released. And it definitely asks for the code. I loaned the MB to my son this morning, but I will take a screen shot to show the window when he returns it.












John Clay said:


> The full serial number is displayed in the About Pages/Keynote/Numbers window.


Nope, just checked on my MBP and no joy:


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

SINC said:


> It is a retail disk bought from the Apple Store back when it was released. And it definitely asks for the code. I loaned the MB to my son this morning, but I will take a screen shot to show the window when he returns it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just checked on my MBP and no joy:


Retail discs of iWork '09 do *not* require serial numbers. If he installed the trial from the website, then it would require a serial number. Perhaps you gave him your '06 disc?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Negative, I used the '09 disk shown above for sure. This is very odd.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

SINC said:


> Negative, I used the '09 disk shown above for sure. This is very odd.


Try removing all the iWork support files on his computer, and reinstalling from the disc.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks John, will do when he brings it back. It's my old computer, not my son's. His is in for repairs, so he borrowed mine for a couple of days.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> It is a retail disk bought from the Apple Store back when it was released. And it definitely asks for the code. I loaned the MB to my son this morning, but I will take a screen shot to show the window when he returns it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


retail iwork boxes do *not* need a license key. the scenario lars described is most the likely culprit. maybe you had a demo of iwork at some point or something? again boxed copies of iwork 09 do not have or require a license key or serial of any sort


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I think I have it figured out. It had iWork '06 on it before and I just trashed it without getting rid of any other files that might be lurking on the MB. I will do a search and delete anything in plists etc, then empty the trash and try a reinstall of '09. That seems to be what causes this from what I can tell on Apple support forums.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

SINC said:


> I think I have it figured out. It had iWork '06 on it before and I just trashed it without getting rid of any other files that might be lurking on the MB. I will do a search and delete anything in plists etc, then empty the trash and try a reinstall of '09. That seems to be what causes this from what I can tell on Apple support forums.


Yup.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> I think I have it figured out. It had iWork '06 on it before and I just trashed it without getting rid of any other files that might be lurking on the MB. I will do a search and delete anything in plists etc, then empty the trash and try a reinstall of '09. That seems to be what causes this from what I can tell on Apple support forums.


Just FYI, our 1.25 GHz G4 MDD dual boot has iWork '06, '08 and '09 versions in their appropriate named folders in the OS X Applications folder without any problems — install or otherwise.

All installed from disks I believe.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Had the exact same problem yesterday. The solution was to remove the iLife files from various Library locations (Caches, Application Support, Preferences, etc.) then reinstalling. When you do that you will no longer get the serial number prompt screen. The issue for me was a previous install of the iLife 09 demo.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

pm-r said:


> Just FYI, our 1.25 GHz G4 MDD dual boot has iWork '06, '08 and '09 versions in their appropriate named folders in the OS X Applications folder without any problems — install or otherwise.
> 
> All installed from disks I believe.


The issue only appears when trial versions were installed.


----------

